# Jigs and Such for a Unifence



## JK0702 (Jul 25, 2012)

As I read through many of the forums, and watch videos on You Tube, I've come across some great looking fence jigs for easier woodworking. However, almost without exception I see the fences are the Biesemeyer or Delta type (box shape) fences. I'd like to reproduce some of these items for my saw, but I have a Unifence that doesn't seem quite so adaptable for many of these jigs.

So I'm looking for ideas from those with more knowledge, or from those that have Unifences and have made jigs for it. Any ideas, photos, or references to You Tube sites would be appreciated.

Thanks,
JK


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I have had a Unifence for years, and have adapted some jigs to work, having to curve the back face to fit the fence, and you are correct, it is not nearly as simple as building jigs would be for other fence types.

All the Best!


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

On my last Unifence, I tried as best I could to adapt them to the Unifence extrusion. This could usually be done with some effort, but it wasn't always easy. I sold that saw, bought another (with another Unifence) and this time bought a Uni-t-fence. Still not quite a box style, but much easier to work with on some of those jigs. While I like some features of the Unifence, if i ever replace this saw (not likely) I think I'll try to go with a Bies.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Fred, I just saw your post, that looks like something that would really work! Thanks for the info.


----------



## JK0702 (Jul 25, 2012)

Randy and Fred: thanks for your input, sounds like it's the nature of the beast with the unifence. However, the uni-t-fence looks like a good starting point. Certainly cheaper than replacing the fence.

JK


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Found this useful picture on a Google search for Unifence. This may address all your issues. I'm definitely going to consider it for mine.

Dan


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

I bought one of these for my unifence and it makes addapting jigs much easier. Here's a link to where I got it. http://www.ptreeusa.com/uni_t_fence.htm


----------



## JK0702 (Jul 25, 2012)

Dan - That's awesome!! Just what I was looking for. Thanks a ton.

JK


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

You might also like this from my blog. I use this a LOT and have made one for another saw I have.
http://kragerwoodworking.weebly.com/1/post/2012/07/table-saw-fence-positioner.html


----------

